# Merckx Corsa 01



## msl819 (Oct 21, 2005)

In case anyone is in the market i just put my Corsa 01 up for sale in the classifieds here on RBR. if interested shoot me a PM and we can talk. I will spare you the full write up as it appears over in the classifieds.


----------

